# Staff Update!



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 31, 2003)

*We would like to welcome to our staff the following members:*


*New Forum Moderators: *

*Jay Bell* - Jay is a long time member of MartialTalk, and experienced forum moderator. His primary background is in Bujinkan Taijutsu and Systema, with Kenpo, Wing Chun, BJJ and Shinto Muso ryu experience.

*Rich Parsons* - Rich is our lead ChatMod and joins our forum moderation team. His primary martial arts background is Modern Arnis and Balintawak Eskrima, and he has been known to dabble in sword work as well. Rich is a true student of the arts.

*Mike Casto "pesilat"* - Mike is an experienced forum moderator, and personal student of Willem "Uncle Bill" de Thouars. His martial arts experience covers TKD, karate, Silat, Escrima and Shen Chuan. Mike is also a gifted programmer and he will be heavily involved in several major projects here in the near future.


*New Chat Room Monitors:*

Both *Seig* and *Elfan* have offered to help us with the ChatRoom.  Both have been logging alot of time familiarizing themselves with the functions and keeping us posted on getting a feel for how to run the chat.


We look forward to working with them all.

Thank you,
The MartialTalk Administration Team


----------



## arnisador (Mar 31, 2003)

Be sure to tip your servers folks!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 31, 2003)

For the full list of MartialTalk staff, see this page:
http://www.martialtalk.com/modteam/

Welcome aboard!
:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 31, 2003)

Glad to have all of you on board.  I dont get to do as much as I'd like to lately and I know all of you will  be a great help in keeping things running smothly.
tshadowchaser


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 31, 2003)

:asian:   Thank You!

:asian:   Thank You!


----------



## pesilat (Mar 31, 2003)

Glad to help any way I can. This is a good forum and I'm glad to be part of it.

Mike


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 31, 2003)

Welcome aboard!  Maybe now Kaith can get some sleep!



Cthulhu


----------

